# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تاپیکی جهت روحیه و عهد در فروردین 99

## parisa-konkoori

*سلام به همگی . امیدوارم که تو این روزایی که این ویروس نامیمون اومده  شاد و سلامت باشین . پیش خودم گفتم یه تاپیک بزنم شما رو هم دعوت کنم که اون حجم از درسایی که میخواین تو فروردین ماه بخونید و بگین و بعد فروردین بیاین اعلام کنین که همه شو انجام دادین یا نه ... به نظرم این چند ماه مونده به کنکور خیلی حیاتیه ... به نظرم قلب کنکور سراسری همین چند ماهه ... مغز کنکور سراسری این مدته ... و یه پیشنهادی که دارم اینه که امسال بیاین رویه رو عوض کنیم ..همیشه میرفتیم کارنامه های پزشکی دارو دندون و پیدا میکردیم تو برگه مینوشتیم که باید فلان درصد و بزنم ...الان اگه به خیلیامون بگن مثلا دارو شیراز باید میانگین درصد چند باشه سه سوته جواب و میگیم ...ولی بیاین این چند ماهو فقط بخونیم ...بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه ..با ساعت مطالعه خیلی بالا .... چون که 70 درصد کنکوریا دلشون میخواد این سه رشته رو قبول شن ... فقط من و شما نیستیم . و حتما میدونین رقابت زیاده ... این تاپیکو زدم که بگم در هر سطحی هستی ... اگه صفری حتی ...فقط بخون . حداقل به خودت ثابت کن ... روزی که کنکور تموم میشه میای میبینی خیلیا گفتن وای چه کنکور عجیبی .. این سوالا کجا بودن ... کنکور ناعادلانه ای بود ... چرا سوال اینجور دادن .. اینا حرفایی هستن که هر سال خیلیا میگن ... ولی کنکور اون موقع تموم شده ... میدونید کیا به این حرفا میخندن ... کسایی که خوب خوندن ...تا روز اخر ادامه دادن و ناامید نشدن ... امیدوارم به این حرفا بعد کنکور بخندین و سربلند از این مرحله بیرون بیاین .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*خب از خودم شروع میکنم .... 1-شیمی = کل پایه رو مرور میکنم با تست های کنکور  / 2- ادبیات = لغات دوم و سوم و میخونم ...برای املا هم سعی میکنم از کتاب املا دریافت بخونم ... تاریخ ادبیات هم دوم و سوم و میخونم ...ارایه هم نکات و مرور میکنم با تستای کنکور ... قرابت هم که اسونه تست میزنم  میمونه زبان فارسی که چون کمی مشکل دارم باید براش فیلم ببینم .... / 3- دینی = دوم و سوم و سعی میکنم تموم کنم / 4- زبان = لغات سوم و پیش و مرور میکنم با تست ...گرامر سوم و کلوز و متن هم باید تمرین کنم /// 5 - زمین = کل سوم // 6- زیست = سعی میکنم بیشتر فصلای پایه رو بخونم و دوره کنم ... و چون که گیاهی کمی سخته برام ...مثلا اگه قراره روزی n  ساعت زیست بخونم ... m مقدارشو اختصاص میدم به گیاهی ...  7 - فیزیک  = اولویتم با ساکن و جاری و مغناطیس و القا و فشار گرماست  که دوباره مرور کنم و تست بزنم ..اگه وقت شد و یاد گرفتم  فصل دیگه هم میخونم ... 9- ریاضی هم مباحث پایه رو میخونم .... این برنامه منه ... شما هم بگین ..*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

من تازه شروع کردم فلسفه 2 رو امروز تا درس 8 خوندم؛ ولی باید یه مرور دیگه هم کنم. درسا دهم رو تا عید تموم می کنم تو عید درسا یازدهم رو می خونم وقت داشتم دوازدهمم می خونم اگه وقت نداشتم بعد عید می خونم. من دوتا کنکور دارم یکی انسانی یکی هم زبان. زبان رو هم در کنار درسام کار می کنم. اینم عهد من. امیدوارم بتونم عملیش کنم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## wext82

من یازدهمم ولی میگم شاید به درد کسی خورد  :Yahoo (4): 
این برنامه تا 7 فروردین هست(طبق برنامه قلم چی)  :Yahoo (1): 
نیمسال اول رو به صورت خیلی خوبی میبندم...فصل 6 و 7 زیست دهم رو که زیست گیاهی هست میخونم
سعی میکنم اون درسایی که کم کاری کردم توش رو(از نیمسال اول)بخونم

----------


## Saturn8

خداحافظ بچه ها بعد کنکور برمیگردم پیشتون.

----------


## FARZAD205

فعلا تا تموم شدن درسام رو برنامه عادی خودم میخونم 
اینها موندن:زیست پیش فصل 6تا11 فیزیک: صوت و الکترومغناطیس و اشنایی با اتمی ریاضی :امار و هندسه 

بعدش میرم مرور و ... که احتمالا وقتی اینا تموم شدن بگم :Yahoo (4): 

*شیمی رو بالا نگفتم چون دی تموم شد و مرورش رو از بهمن با موج شروع کردم الان دوم کامل مرور شده و سوم در دست اقدام :Yahoo (76): 

*در کل امیدوارم زودتر بخونم این یک هفتهی گذشته واقعا بازدهیم پایین بود که احتمالا واسه اینه که یکماهه کلا خونم از طرفی وضعیت ازمون حضوری ها هم معلوم نیست که یکم فکرمو مشغول کرده :Yahoo (77):

----------


## salim7174

منم تا پایان فروردین پایه ها رو ان شاءالله تموم میکنم و بعد از اون یه ماه پیش رو میخونم همراه مرور پایه
از خرداد هم جمع بندی ان شاءالله

----------


## salim7174

منم تا پایان فروردین پایه ها رو ان شاءالله تموم میکنم و بعد از اون یه ماه پیش رو میخونم همراه مرور پایه
از خرداد هم جمع بندی ان شاءالله

----------


## Mary70

من برناممو نمیگم چون یکم برنامه من فرق میکنه با خیلی ها و اگر بگم شاید بقیه بگن نمیشه و... ولی من میگم میشه :Yahoo (3): ولی تا اخر فروردین میام اعلام میکنم که اجراش کردم و میرم برا ادامه راه

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> خداحافظ بچه ها بعد کنکور برمیگردم پیشتون.


اونایی که برام فرستادی چی بود؟

----------


## mehdi1373

خوشبحالتون انقد میتونید درس بخونید. تا حالا 4 بار سعی کردم برا کنکور بخونم دومین بارم سال 93 بود که ماه اول رو خوندم دیگ دس کشیدم شدم 5900 تجربی الانم ی معلم ساده ام. بیشتر از این میسوزم رفیقای تنبل تر از خودم خوندن و پزشکی رو اوردن یکیش رفیق صمیمی خودمه ک دیگه تحویلم نمیگیره هه. پارسال زد ب سرم دوباره بخونم ی ماه خوندم دیگ نخوندم امسال هم دو ماهه دارم میخونم دو هفته اس دس کشیدم. نمیدونم چیکار کنم از زندگی خسته و نا امیدم. با اینکه میدونم اگ تا اخرش بخونم قبول میشم ولی تن به این کار نمیدم خیلی بی عرضه ام

----------


## neutrino

برنامه من تغییره فعلا
تا ببینیم بعد چی میشه
آخه باحرف که نمیشه درس خوند به عمل کار براید

----------

